# Sprinkler Info - Reliable G4FR



## Marshal Chris (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello all!

I have done an inspection in a adult community recently and uncovered a situation that I'm looking for some assistance.  This particular building was constructed around 2000 and built to the NY "Green Book" code.  During the inspection, we noticed a concealer cover plate that was different than the rest, so I checked it for compatibility with the head.  It wasn't and I found it to be a standard response head (G4) but it was in the kitchen, so I decided to check a few heads in the dining room.  I found them to be G4FR.  I am almost positive these heads were never listed as a quick response head but a co-worker found some exceptions with regards to a fast response element of a certain RTI.  I haven't been able to find any documentation about the RTI.

Does anyone know if this was allowed then?  Thoughts?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## fireguy (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.reliablesprinkler.com/search_results.php

This leads you to a PDF that lists the G4FR as a quick response.  Are the glass bulbs 2MM or 4MM?


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2012)

Also would call reliable tech support and ask the question

Any original plans laying around????


----------



## Marshal Chris (Jun 5, 2012)

fireguy said:
			
		

> http://www.reliablesprinkler.com/search_results.phpThis leads you to a PDF that lists the G4FR as a quick response.  Are the glass bulbs 2MM or 4MM?


I'm assuming you mean this pdf:

http://www.reliablesprinkler.com/pdfs/products/122%20G4FR_Concealed.pdf

I'm not seeing where it's listed as a Quick Response.  I do see it's listed, just not QR.

Listings & Approvals

1. Underwriters Laboratories, Inc. (UL)

2. Underwriters’ Laboratories of Canada. (ULC)

3. N.Y.C. BS&A No. 587-75-SA

4. Factory Mutual Corporation (FM)

• Light Hazard Occupancies

• Ordinary Hazard Occupancies—

Groups 1 & 2, Wet Systems Only

I think I'm going to try and call reliable tomorrow.


----------



## cda (Jun 5, 2012)

The G4FR does offer faster thermal response for those applications where this is desired.

http://www.reliablesprinkler.com/pdfs/products/123%20G4%20G4FR%20Sealing%20Concealed.pdf

The Models G4, G4-300, G4FR, G4A and G4A-300 “Sealing” Concealer are standard response sprinklers. The G4FR, G4A and G4A-300 are not listed as quick response when the seal is used.

Call the maker


----------



## Marshal Chris (Jun 12, 2012)

FYI, spoke to reliable tech support today.  They confirmed my thoughts.  G4FR never listed for QR.


----------



## cda (Jun 13, 2012)

good call.........


----------

